# Where is info related to using DNG files with LRCC?



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

Where is info related to using DNG files with LRCC?

I am baffled by what Adobe is doing with LR.. 
I read the migration from Classic to CC info and was mortified by the process.
As a PRO Photographer I'm wondering why they don't offer us more expensive and robust tools instead of toys..
I test software for a living and I can tell ya there's a storm a comin'.

Operating System: ALL
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LRCC(2015)


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm unclear what you are asking - there's been no change that I am aware of in DNG support.  LR CC and Classic I think support all the same file types, as it has the same ACR underneath the covers.

Not saying there is no reason to be concerned about Classic over the long haul, but unclear on any connection to DNG.


----------



## JimHess43 (Nov 9, 2017)

What information do you need about using DNG files with Lightroom CC? Which version? As far as the new Lightroom CC is concerned, it's version 1 software, a work in progress. Give it some time to develop. I don't use it much right now, either. Just looking at it and playing with it a little bit. Waiting to see what develops in the future. Lightroom Classic CC is where I do my work, what little bit I do right now. Life is a little upside down at the moment.


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> I'm unclear what you are asking - there's been no change that I am aware of in DNG support.  LR CC and Classic I think support all the same file types, as it has the same ACR underneath the covers.
> 
> Not saying there is no reason to be concerned about Classic over the long haul, but unclear on any connection to DNG.



LRCC is now the web only version - I am not talking about LRCC (2015) Thanks! If you didn't know about the new rollouts its time to read my other posts.


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> What information do you need about using DNG files with Lightroom CC? Which version? As far as the new Lightroom CC is concerned, it's version 1 software, a work in progress. Give it some time to develop. I don't use it much right now, either. Just looking at it and playing with it a little bit. Waiting to see what develops in the future. Lightroom Classic CC is where I do my work, what little bit I do right now. Life is a little upside down at the moment.



If it supports cloud based DNG files that's great as Lightroom suggested that I adopt DNG in the beginning but I doubt it will ever support RAW of any kind as it cannot even deal with metadata.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2017)

Bryan Turner said:


> If it supports cloud based DNG files that's great as Lightroom suggested that I adopt DNG in the beginning but I doubt it will ever support RAW of any kind as it cannot even deal with metadata.


I really don't understand what you are complaining about. 
As others have said, Lightroom Classic (v7.x) is where you as a "PRO Photographer" need to be if you want a full featured app to do image processing.  Lightroom CC v1.0 is the computer version of the mobile app that you might run on your mobile device (phone or tablet) and now can use on a Laptop.  You can use Lightroom CC v1.0 to import all RAW files including DNGs just like you would if you were using your phone to import them. If you sync these back to Lightroom Classic (v7.x), you can do everything with them that you were doing before there was a Lightroom Classic (v7.x) to a Lightroom CC


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

Well,
I cannot upgrade to 7.X because I cannot regenerate all of my previews unless I want to spend many hours not being able to use my Lightroom for work purposes. I have a 400 gb folder of previews on an SSD and I am almost out of space on my tower machine with 20 TB of Media files. Last time I rebuilt it took 4 EV R like a background process running for a month? anyone with me on this ? If you don't have 400,000 DNG files in your catalog then you do not have the experience of excruciatingly slow workflow while the files rebuild and slow workflow is a no go for me. This upgrade path is embarrassing for Adobe, why can't they just leave my previews alone? So I will not be updating to 7.X until I get some larger hard drive space and people stop reporting folder bugs and lost files on drag n drop. Like David Lee Roth sez I'll Wait....


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I really don't understand what you are complaining about.
> As others have said, Lightroom Classic (v7.x) is where you as a "PRO Photographer" need to be if you want a full featured app to do image processing.  Lightroom CC v1.0 is the computer version of the mobile app that you might run on your mobile device (phone or tablet) and now can use on a Laptop.  You can use Lightroom CC v1.0 to import all RAW files including DNGs just like you would if you were using your phone to import them. If you sync these back to Lightroom Classic (v7.x), you can do everything with them that you were doing before there was a Lightroom Classic (v7.x) to a Lightroom CC



BTW it will serve well to label the app you are talking about with the exact same nomenclature as Adobe uses - there is no VS1.X of CC, this will confuse the nubees reading these posts. I get what you are saying and do Grok your opinions thank you for chiming in.

Oh and on this note: I selected about/this software/ and could not get the VS.X info from LRCC(2015) it was buried in the system info in another UI tab and barely comprehensible in the menu. UX team take note About/is the info for the VS .. get it ?


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 9, 2017)

If you are wondering why I am so disappointed today read this:
Got Burned by the updater on 11-6-17 IMPORTANT READ!

I hope things get better....I have been here since LR1.0 first day so I know whats up and how great this app can be.


----------



## tspear (Nov 9, 2017)

Bryan Turner said:


> If you are wondering why I am so disappointed today read this:
> Got Burned by the updater on 11-6-17 IMPORTANT READ!
> 
> I hope things get better....I have been here since LR1.0 first day so I know whats up and how great this app can be.


Umm, this is a user forum. Adobe does not have any official presence here. So, you should post you comments on the feedback link. 
There are a few threads here (of which I have contributed) which lambast the new release, and the PR behind it. I suggest you add your general comments there.

As for you specific complaint, am I following the problem deals with the previews? I did not lose any, and I did not see any spike in my backups or in remote network storage. So I am unaware of what the specific issue you are discussing is.
Now I am a hobby photographer with 22K images and just under 1TB total.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 9, 2017)

Bryan Turner said:


> Well,
> I cannot upgrade to 7.X because I cannot regenerate all of my previews



You don't have to regenerate all your previews. Lightroom version upgrades have operated the same way since as far back as I can remember, i.e. in your specific case the upgrade process reads your CC2015 catalog, upgrades it and writes out a new upgraded V7.0.1 catalog, and as part of that upgrade it also takes over the existing previews cache (renaming it appropriately to comply with the new upgraded catalog name).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 9, 2017)

Bryan Turner said:


> BTW it will serve well to label the app you are talking about with the exact same nomenclature as Adobe uses - there is no VS1.X of CC, this will confuse the nubees reading these posts.



Cletus did correctly label the app that he was talking about. The new cloud-centric app is indeed called Lightroom CC, and as you can see from the attached screenshot of the system info, is is currently at Version 1.0.


 

BTW, the System Info for all the desktop apps is directly available via the Help>System Info menu.

More than the newbies are confused by the new branding of the various apps, the forums are littered with posts referring just to "CC", and it's left to the forum helpers to try to figure out what they're talking about.

I tend to refer to "Classic" (or LR7.x) when referring to the app that has the official name: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC
For previous versions I use LRx.x, or LR6.x/CC2015.x 
LRCC is now used to refer to the new cloud-centric desktop app, the full name of which is simply Lightroom CC.
For the other apps in the cloud ecosystem I still find that I use LRm and LRWeb too much, I'm trying to switch to the new names of "LRCC for iOS/Android", and LRCC for Web.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 9, 2017)

Bryan Turner said:


> Well,
> I cannot upgrade to 7.X because I cannot regenerate all of my previews unless I want to spend many hours not being able to use my Lightroom for work purposes.


As has been mentioned elsewhere, you should not need to regenerate them, but as an aside, there is no requirement in lightroom to maintain previews for all images.  If you have 400k images, my guess is you very rarely look at the vast majority of them.

If (emphasis on "if", I am not saying you should do this) you simply delete all your previews, the whole folder entirely, lightroom will not automatically rebuild all of it.  It will only rebuild images you try to view, or that you request.  So as a for-example, you could delete it all, then select the images from the last 60 days and do a Library -> Build standard, and it would rebuild just those so those could be browsed fast.   If later you went back a year and looked at a shoot, it would display slowly as it rebuilt those images, so there is a downside, but it is localized.  Alternatively, you can batch build them - select a few months and leave them running over night.

Note what I'm describing is for LR Classic (and 2015.x), I actually have no idea where and how and if LR CC stores previews, it's also possible buy using a link file, to separate the previews from the catalog, if that helps.


----------

